# Australian superannuation: taxback.com or DIY?



## mro (12 Jul 2011)

Has anyone used Taxback.com to get a refund of tax or superannuation from Australia (or any country other than Ireland). Is is worth it? 

Or has anyone got a superannuation refund themselves? if so how hard is this to do?

Thanks


----------



## nigey (14 Jul 2011)

I used taxback.com just for the convenience of it. It was grand, haven't done it the other way but I know I got mine back about a month and a half after i applied, a friend of mine who had travelled with me applied maybe a month later and just got it back this week so not sure if its any quicker or anything!


----------



## sean.c (21 Jul 2011)

I did it DIY.  There's an online form you fill in on some .gov.au website.  The only problem was cashing the cheque, UB lost the first one, so the second one, I sent back to Oz to a friend to lodge it into my bank account there..  I still had an open bank account and ATM card, so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## mro (21 Jul 2011)

Thanks, I'm a bit lazy myself so that is why i was looking at using taxback.com but i did flinch when i saw the 20% fee and admin charges being mentioned!!


----------



## KEB2009 (21 Jul 2011)

don´t waste money on taxback.com - the ATO´s online facility is very userfriendly and takes no time to go thru.


----------



## cazmayo (30 Jul 2011)

I did it myself, you will be paying an exit tax fee, so dont waste money on tax agent!!

I did a check on the superfunds I had paid into, as I can temped and worked for a few employers.  You can check from the ATO website.  Then I contacted each one, and asked to cash in my fund as I was living perm abroad.

I had to fill in a form, and provide, id, proof of residence e,g, bill, entry and exit visa.

I got several thousand and was like winning the lotto!!!!

Good luck (i was there 3 years though)

cheers cazmayo


----------

